# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Βοήθεια για κατασκευή παιχνιδότοπου

## Barbarast

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, έχω ένα μικρό κουκλάκι, την Μυρτώ (κοκατίλ).. Εδώ και καιρό προσπαθώ να βρω τα κατάλληλα ξύλα για να αρχίσω να της φτιάχνω και εγώ τον παιδότοπο της.. ο μπαμπάς μου μου έκοψε αυτό το κλαδί από τις ελιές μας. Τώρα θα ήθελα μια μικρή βοήθεια για το τι ακριβώς θα μπορούσα να κάνω,αν κάνει αυτό το κλαδί κλπ.. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..

----------


## mai_tai

Καταρχην θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις μια βαση που θα στερεωθει  το κλαδι σου(εκτος κ αν εχεις ανοιγομενη κλουβα..κ το ταιριαξεις καπως..στην κορυφη..)

Πιστευω ομως πως χρειαζεται λιγο πιο χοντρο σε παχος...(γνωμη μου...)επανω του μπορεις να προσαρμοσεις απο σχοινι...-μεχρι καλαμακια...-αυτοσχεδια  παιχνιδακια...απο χαντρες...-κ οτι αλλο σκεφτεις!μονο μακρια απο  πραγματα που μπορει να κοψει..κ να τα καταπιει...(κ μακρια απο χρωματα,,,-τοξικα...φυσικα...)

Οτι και αν φτιαξεις με αγαπη κ μερακι...-θα το καταευχαριστειθητε κ οι δυο σας..



Για ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο π εχω φτιαξει..(αν κ δεν φενεται καθαρα...)

----------

